# inheritance in Italy



## holysword (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, i am from Italy. I have recently learned that on the death of my grandmother my uncle withheld property that was my rightful inheritance consisting of a small building. My uncle has been collecting rent from unregistered tenants living in this building for as long as ten or eleven years. He has received more than €85,000. Some of the people paying the rent are illegal immigrants. My uncle has now rescinded his claim on the property and I am left to clear up the mess. 

Ciao, io sono Italiana. Ho recentemente appreso che alla morte di mia nonna, mio zio trattenuto proprietà che è stata la mia legittima eredità costituita da un piccolo edificio. Mio zio ha raccolto in affitto dagli inquilini non registrati che vivono in questo edificio il più a lungo di dieci o undici anni. Ha ricevuto più di € 85.000. Alcune delle persone che pagano l'affitto sono immigrati illegali. Mio zio ha revocato il suo credito nei confronti della proprietà e io sono rimasto per cancellare il pasticcio.


----------



## JessicaZama (Apr 19, 2012)

*Inheritance Issue*

Hi Holysword- the situation sounds quite complicated- it's not clear what you mean when you say that your uncle witheld property with you. 

You may have a few options, primarily against your uncle- or you will need to go back and study the succession of your grandmother, to find out exactly what happened!

I would need more information before I could assist you...





holysword said:


> Hi, i am from Italy. I have recently learned that on the death of my grandmother my uncle withheld property that was my rightful inheritance consisting of a small building. My uncle has been collecting rent from unregistered tenants living in this building for as long as ten or eleven years. He has received more than €85,000. Some of the people paying the rent are illegal immigrants. My uncle has now rescinded his claim on the property and I am left to clear up the mess.
> 
> Ciao, io sono Italiana. Ho recentemente appreso che alla morte di mia nonna, mio zio trattenuto proprietà che è stata la mia legittima eredità costituita da un piccolo edificio. Mio zio ha raccolto in affitto dagli inquilini non registrati che vivono in questo edificio il più a lungo di dieci o undici anni. Ha ricevuto più di € 85.000. Alcune delle persone che pagano l'affitto sono immigrati illegali. Mio zio ha revocato il suo credito nei confronti della proprietà e io sono rimasto per cancellare il pasticcio.


----------



## thecapaccino (May 1, 2012)

complicated. i was ask myself...

1. who is the Deed to the Property registered to? Name - you or your uncle?
2. what financial obligations do you have for the property?
3. maybe hire Estate Agents to rent for you to generat income.

would need more information....but of course a lawyer could sort out ..

but you will still have the headaches!


----------

